# Carpenter about to move to NZ



## zaccordell (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi 

I have recently got a contract with a company in Christchurch as a Carpenter and was wondering if there is any other carpenters on here who have moved over from the UK or a chippy from NZ could get in contact with me just to know a little bit more about the place!.

I have only been doing Carpentry for 5 years (the company does know this) but I just wanted to know what the main chippy jobs are, also about tools and wether it's better to take your own or buy them? 

Wasreally excited to move but it's getting nearer the time and now I'm getting nervous! would love it if someone could they in contact haha 

Thanks!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

zaccordell said:


> Hi
> 
> I have recently got a contract with a company in Christchurch as a Carpenter and was wondering if there is any other carpenters on here who have moved over from the UK or a chippy from NZ could get in contact with me just to know a little bit more about the place!.
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome to the forum.

Have a look on www.careers.govt.nz 
Enter your occupation in the search box and it should give you the information you are looking for on the individual tabs below.


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

Alright fella,

Who is your new job with?

I work for IAG one of the main insurance companys in NZ. 

I am Project manager for the rebuild. 

I suggest bringing your own tools. The tools over here are poor. Also very expensive.

Get as much in your container as you can. 

Mark


----------



## andynine (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi
i moved here roughly ten years ago as a chippie, brought as many tools with me as i could. Didnt bother with power tools as at the time they were all 110 volt. Tools here are expensive but i havent bought any for a while as i moved upwards fairly quickly. Been of the tools for at least 6 years now. 
New Zealand is a great place for a tradie who works hard. you can make money and you can climb the ladder. Best of luck with the move you wont regret it


----------

